
Inside DuckDuckGo, Google's Tiniest, Fiercest Competitor - yitchelle
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3026698/inside-duckduckgo-googles-tiniest-fiercest-competitor
======
sasvari
Previous submission and discussion (21 days ago):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7270973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7270973)

------
chrisfarms
That page chomps away at a good 15-18% of one of my cores ... what the hell is
it doing?!

~~~
logical42
Mining bitcoin.

